# My Only Stone - Coming to Get You Barbara



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

The only tombstone I've taken the time to make. I started it last year (...maybe the year before that...don't remember exactly when now), and then I got busy and put it aside. Finally got around to finishing the paint this week.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, your painting effect is awesome. The bottom looks just like marble. Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely distinctive And I agree with P5 - the bottom looks like real marble.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

You're ignorant! You're acting like a child!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A funny and unique tombstone


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty cool!
Nice job


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> The bottom looks just like marble. Very cool!





RoxyBlue said:


> the bottom looks like real marble.


In person, it's more of a heavy handed fake toxic algae look. I should have spent a little more time layering different shades and breaking up some texture patterns, but I just wanted it finished. Across the top, it's very obvious that the green was daubed on with a paper towel.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

There's a clerk at my local Walgreen's named Barbara who's afraid of spiders and rats, and some other Halloween stuff. I often have to pop in for something this time of year and I always say "They're coming to get you Barbara!" She just rolls her eyes and rings up the purchase, but she won't touch the rats or spiders or skulls, I have to hold them up so she can scan them. I think it's hilarious, her...not so much.


----------

